# ZFS issues with systemd-udev-settle.service

## chrisk2305

Hi guys,

I am currently expieriencing very long boot times because of the systemd-udev-settle.service. I read in various threads that I should mask this service, but if I do that my ZFS breaks (seems that the devices are not ready when the ZFS Service is loading). I didn't have this problem before I updated @world.

Any body having the same issues? Please let me know if you need any logs, I am happy to post them.

Thanks in advance!

ChrisLast edited by chrisk2305 on Tue Jan 24, 2017 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

pls change topic to something like zfs bla bla. it is about zfs and udev and not only udev!

udev means => eudev? systemd udev?

which kernel? latest kernel.org stable release? latest available zfs userspace tools?

----------

## Hu

Since OP is relying on a .service file, I think we can assume he is using systemd as an init system.  It would be strange to use eudev for a device manager when using systemd as the init system, so he is probably on systemd-udevd too.

OP: please post the output of uname -a ; emerge --info --verbose sys-apps/systemd sys-fs/udev sys-fs/zfs.  Add to that emerge command the names of any packages that provide programs that might be relevant to your situation (e.g. other ZFS tool packages, your init system if I guessed incorrectly about systemd).

----------

## chrisk2305

uname -a

```

Linux fileserver 4.8.14-gentoo #3 SMP Mon Jan 23 12:33:43 CET 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1265L v3 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.3.3 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.8.14-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.14-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E3-1265L_v3_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16437764 total,    133480 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2096100 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 13 Dec 2016 12:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p5-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.27 p1.0) 2.27

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p5-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.12.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.27::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.8::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

archenroot

    location: /var/lib/layman/archenroot

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

booboo

    location: /var/lib/layman/booboo

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

enlightenment

    location: /var/lib/layman/enlightenment

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

hamper-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/hamper-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

raw

    location: /var/lib/layman/raw

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

salfter

    location: /var/lib/layman/salfter

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

zugaina

    location: /var/lib/layman/zugaina

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib python_targets_python3_4 python_targets_python2_7 multilib systemd udev"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/sabnzbd/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --jobs 2 --load-average 1.8 --autounmask-write=y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.3-r5/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.27/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-guest"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_arm="lib"

LIBDIR_arm64="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LOGNAME="root"

MAIL="/var/mail/christian"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.27/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.6/man/:/usr/lib64/php7.1/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips nios2 ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sh sparc sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python2.7"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima        security.selinux system.nfs4_acl"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/christian"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/5.4.0:/usr/lib64/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 ruby23"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_CLIENT="192.168.1.33 50681 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="192.168.1.33 50681 192.168.1.2 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/2"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X aac acl aiemergeo alsa amd64 apache2 apng berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdr cgi cli coreavc cracklib crypt cxx dbus declarative device-mapper disable-watermark dri dts dvb dvd extras fam ffmpeg-mt flac fortran gdbm gif glibc-omitfp gnome gtk hal iconv icu ipv6 joystick jpeg keymap lm_sensors lock matroska mmx mmxext modules multilib mysql ncurses nptl nsplugin nss ogg opengl openmp pam pcre php png policykit profile python qemu qt4 readline samba seccomp semantic-desktop session sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification stream svg systemd tcpd threads udev udisks unicode upnp vaapi vde vdpau vhost-net virt-network virtio vorbis webkit x264 x265 xattr xcomposite xml xmlrpc xorg xrandr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="modesetting" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_X86 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES LLVM_TARGETS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips nios2 ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd riscv s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="modesetting"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/run/user/1000"

XDG_SESSION_ID="3"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/systemd-232::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="acl gcrypt kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl -apparmor -audit -build -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils -test -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32"

sys-fs/zfs-0.6.5.8-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="-custom-cflags -debug (-kernel-builtin) -rootfs -static-libs -test-suite" ABI_X86="64" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5"

```

Thanks!

----------

## chrisk2305

I made a photo from the console:

http://imgur.com/Jjgepwf

----------

## chrisk2305

Just a little addon:

```

systemd-analyze blame

         54.705s systemd-udev-settle.service

         44.467s zfs-import-cache.service

         19.516s zfs.service

          7.103s mnt-8TB.mount

          7.056s mnt-backup.mount

          2.892s nfs-mountd.service

          1.869s sabnzbd.service

          1.741s netctl@bond4.service

          1.148s mysqld.service

           968ms dev-md125.device

           479ms postfix.service

           400ms syslog-ng.service

           349ms systemd-journal-flush.service

           251ms fail2ban.service

           242ms systemd-modules-load.service

           210ms dev-hugepages.mount

           198ms dev-mqueue.mount

           190ms systemd-fsck-root.service

           181ms systemd-journald.service

           166ms kmod-static-nodes.service

           150ms nmbd.service

           135ms systemd-logind.service

           125ms systemd-udev-trigger.service

           123ms zoneminder.service

           111ms libvirtd.service

            92ms rpcbind.service

            89ms proc-fs-nfsd.mount

            66ms mdmonitor.service

            56ms systemd-udevd.service

            52ms systemd-random-seed.service

            51ms sshd.service

            51ms systemd-user-sessions.service

            51ms systemd-remount-fs.service

            51ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

            50ms systemd-update-utmp.service

            44ms rpc-statd.service

            41ms smbd.service

            39ms mdadm-last-resort@md0.service

            35ms dev-disk-by\x2duuid-77beb751\x2d721e\x2d4469\x2daccb\x2dbe48b3254ba2.swap

            33ms systemd-sysctl.service

            32ms mnt-VM.mount

            28ms tmp.mount

            26ms lm_sensors.service

            25ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

            24ms var-lib-nfs-rpc_pipefs.mount

            23ms cronie.service

            19ms iptables-restore.service

            16ms rpc-statd-notify.service

            16ms user@1000.service

            12ms nfs-idmapd.service

             9ms var-tmp.mount

             8ms sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

             8ms systemd-machined.service

             6ms gentoo-local-mdadm.service

             5ms nfs-server.service

             4ms systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service

```

So the first 5 to 6 services take that long because udev takes too long to initialize the disks. no matter if they are connected to the hba or der board directly. Can somebody help me?

----------

## chrisk2305

Can I provide more info?

----------

## bunder

You may want to report this here: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues

I notice you are also using 0.6.5.8-r1, have you tried zfs/zfs-kmod/spl 9999?

----------

## chrisk2305

yes, will do. I don't want to go on unstable zfs as there is critical data on the disks. hopefully 0.7 is out soon.

----------

## bunder

I would consider them to be fairly stable myself, I've been running the git versions for several months now (late spring/early summer).  The ABD patches that were released 2 months ago can also cut down on slab fragmentation that was rather rampant on previous 0.6.x versions.

edit: I almost forgot, if you do decide to try out the new versions, you'll want to upgrade to =genkernel-9999 as well, and make sure you have at least =grub-2.02_beta3-r1.

----------

## chrisk2305

I am still on Grub and not Grub 2  :Smile:  The system itself is not ZFS, only data is on ZFS. Ok, I'll might give it a try. Thanks.

----------

## bunder

If you're not booting off it, you can ignore that part, but I would still consider giving the git zfs a try.   :Cool: 

----------

